# Worship This



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I had a slow nite not too long ago, so I went to town and made what I like to call, "Teh Shrine of Shit". I am having another slow nite so I am uploading and posting. Enjoy my bizzare creations.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I am crazy :crazy:


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

I hate you 
J/K.............looks like a good pile of shit you got there. I especially like the cams you got there 
BTW- the last pic isnt working :showpics:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

you're wierd dude

tis nice shit tho


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Yeah get a life.... 


But nice shit


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

nick how close do we live to belair? buy some weed dude :thumbup: 


(nice stuff)


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

SOmetimes there isnt much to do at 4AM during the winter. It was either stare at a wall or make an arts and crafts display.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Did you rob a shop late last night?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

myoung said:


> Did you rob a shop late last night?


from the looks of it he sure did haha :thumbup:


----------



## lil prison woman (Jul 1, 2004)

NickZac said:


> SOmetimes there isnt much to do at 4AM during the winter. It was either stare at a wall or make an arts and crafts display.


try sleeping


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Or you can spend it with my friend Morgan and Jack


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

morgan and jack are so..........."boring"

i prefer my frind Al Key Hall..........he's much more diverse and fun.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Yea, I went on an oil raid. Now the authorities are after me, but I am too fast and furious for them.


----------



## Chris90FB240sx (Feb 25, 2005)

I like the picture of the wiper blades LMAO... Those have to add like 30 HP!! :thumbup:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Cool stuff ya got there Zac. :thumbup:


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

*Zac*, I'd use that Pro-Gaurd about 2 weeks _before_ changin' that oil. It has been said that traces of Tecron and Progaurd will make their way passed the rings and into the sump oil where they act as a solvent and increase wear metals.

So, best to do this when you expect an oil change in the next couple of weeks so any traces which get into the oil get flushed out immediately.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Sweet. I am changing the oil and filter tomorrow and about a week and a half ago I ran Techron mixed with 10 gallons of fuel. I killed the tank with Techron about 3 days ago and filled up since. I got the Proguard because it was practically free with all the other crap that I bought.


----------



## nissanpirate (Dec 20, 2003)

Sweet wiper blades!!


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Advance auto parts has a position open for display manager....................I like the S-AFC - you should really get that hooked up soon!


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

ya know, I too need to pick up the nismo lower tie bar brace. I'm just afraid that it will sit too low. 

Doesn't knock down 30 mm of ground clearence? I need to measure to see if it will sit lower then my skirts. If so, then its probably too low, if not then I'll be set.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

And oh yea; that stuff was installed a long time ago 
Thursday, the MR header and downpipe goes in along with a Magnaflow/Carsound high flow cat
Next up is a tranny beefin' as well as a port and polish and then I'm buying a 1G DSM





xbrandonx said:


> ya know, I too need to pick up the nismo lower tie bar brace. I'm just afraid that it will sit too low.
> 
> Doesn't knock down 30 mm of ground clearence? I need to measure to see if it will sit lower then my skirts. If so, then its probably too low, if not then I'll be set.


The LTB only kills like a CM or 2. I know a lot of guys running it as well as myself. While I'm on stock springs, a few guys I know running it have aftermarkets with the lowest drop being with the Tein S Tech IIRC. I'm picking up the NISMO damper kit soon and to what I understand it will all work in harmony.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

NickZac said:


> The LTB only kills like a CM or 2. I know a lot of guys running it as well as myself. While I'm on stock springs, a few guys I know running it have aftermarkets with the lowest drop being with the Tein S Tech IIRC. I'm picking up the NISMO damper kit soon and to what I understand it will all work in harmony.



I think I've read 30mm, which would be 3". Like I said, I think clearence is gonna be fine, I really doubt it will hang lower then my skirts and if so very minor.

I measured a few days ago and I still have about 6 1/2" of clearence on the sides (it can be adjusted lower though) but thats where she's sitting and I plan on keeping her there.

Did you have any troulbe installing it? on the vboard the write up said it took some hammering to get it in. On the b14 that was the easist damn thing I did to the car...with air tools it took less then 10 minutes from pulling it in the garage to pulling it out.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> I think I've read 30mm, which would be 3". Like I said, I think clearence is gonna be fine, I really doubt it will hang lower then my skirts and if so very minor.
> 
> I measured a few days ago and I still have about 6 1/2" of clearence on the sides (it can be adjusted lower though) but thats where she's sitting and I plan on keeping her there.
> 
> Did you have any troulbe installing it? on the vboard the write up said it took some hammering to get it in. On the b14 that was the easist damn thing I did to the car...with air tools it took less then 10 minutes from pulling it in the garage to pulling it out.


With air tools it is easy and they were used when the BSR was done as well. Doing it by hand is a PITA. I dont have it on now as I removed it when removing my ES MMIs and never put it back on, but those 2 bolts are incredibly hard to work by hand...IIRC they are like 28mm or something.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

xbrandonx said:


> I think I've read 30mm, which would be 3".


30mm is 3 cm just a bit more than an inch.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

stoners suck said:


> 30mm is 3 cm just a bit more than an inch.


shouldn't be a problem since I still have almost 6" of clearence from the skirts as is. i'd be sitting at 5" clearence minimum (unless I lowered the coilovers)


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> shouldn't be a problem since I still have almost 6" of clearence from the skirts as is. i'd be sitting at 5" clearence minimum (unless I lowered the coilovers)


You'll be absolutely fine then unless you offroad. Some people say they find no difference with the LTB, but I found a great reduction in torque steer personally as well as a bit better high speed cornering.


----------

